# Predator University TV - Episode 3 (Coyote Decoy Dogs)



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

If you get a chance, check out Predator University TV - Episode 2. Tony is covering the Introduction of Coyote Decoy Dogs. It's free to watch, with a new episode every Thursday night.


www.PredatorUniversity.com/tv

Scott


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay, I'm a stickler for detail and I watched the video. He (Tony) implied a reason for bringing them in close was for a "quick dispatch" (my words there) vs someone being a liar to say they havent wounded any at longer distances (his words) and letting them get closer using the dog. However the scene after that shows a coyote able to fidget around on its front legs but not leave because of his wounds. Whereas it could be put out of its pain vs letting the dog finish it off etc..and in between messing with the other coyote that was coming to aid the first one. Thats where I have a problem, if the first impact doesnt do the job a quick follow up shot should have. There is no point to letting something suffer any amount of time for the benefit of "training" the dog--making a video or whatever. He's trained as far as he brought it in for the shot--so finish the shooting if the first shot falls short of its job. I dont mind a good video which the majority are that you've posted. But to condone any delay in finishing the job, isnt in the best interests of promoting the very sport he professes by talk one minute and the actual way it plays out the next in the video. Dont take this personal, its just an observation I thought needed to be thrown out on the table.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

awesome video!!


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Very seldom have I ever folowed up shots on wounded coyotes that went going to get away, even before I got a dog. I will walk out to them and finish them but rarely send out a follow up shot. I respect your opinion. We're just 2 guys doing the same thing, legally, and in a different way.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd also like to add that I do not condone running coyotes with pack hounds or running them down with grey hounds, but it's legal so each to his own, and I absolutely think snaring coyotes is bull$ hit. I can't think of a worse way to die.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I watched both episodes and thought they both were good.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

SHampton said:


> Very seldom have I ever folowed up shots on wounded coyotes that went going to get away, even before I got a dog. I will walk out to them and finish them but rarely send out a follow up shot. I respect your opinion. We're just 2 guys doing the same thing, legally, and in a different way.


 It wast aimed at you, your videos so far havent showed anything of the like just Tonys was obvious. I also understand nothing in life goes as planned or text book. However those few frames would IMHO serve the hunting community better from the non-hunting community by leaving those few frames edited, and from having them making the same observation I just did. That was my point in all that was said and nothing more. I actually like that style of hunting as I grew up with hunting dogs as well, just not any for coyotes as we never had any way back then here. Sorry if I came off the wrong way that wasnt my intention, it was simply for the non-hunters point of view as we need to keep that under consideration in all we as hunters do. If its in a video one makes a purchase of thats a different scenario as we expect the occasional happening. I was also thinking of websites such as PT and the light that gets cast upon us as a whole embodiment by what we post where all can see. Sorry if I was misunderstood buddy.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I think it's an excellent show that will really help beginners and guys that have hunted forever will enjoy it too. There will be critics and that's natural. I see things on hunting shows that I don't agree with but I still watch. Dead Dog Walking is the only show I refuse to watch.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

SHampton said:


> I think it's an excellent show that will really help beginners and guys that have hunted forever will enjoy it too. There will be critics and that's natural. I see things on hunting shows that I don't agree with but I still watch. Dead Dog Walking is the only show I refuse to watch.


 I actually dont get either channel/show, as direct tv has that in a seperate "package" and I am not going to give them any more than I already am, like 80$ a month. Geez you figure that amount you should get every channel they offered. I miss all the kind of tv I enjoy, but Im not going to be held hostage to/for a price.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

No offense taken at all. You make a very good point. The show is self filmed and edited and critique is welcome. Hopefully I can get some footage on there soon. It sucks that regardless of what method we use the antis are going to be all over it. I hope a coyote kills the weenee dog.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

SHampton said:


> No offense taken at all. You make a very good point. The show is self filmed and edited and critique is welcome. Hopefully I can get some footage on there soon. It sucks that regardless of what method we use the antis are going to be all over it. I hope a coyote kills the weenee dog.


 You got that right, they stoop to unbelieveable means for the fomentation factor.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Tony is showing it like it is. A topnotch guy that can teach anyone a thing or two on killing coyotes. His videos are some of the best instruction available. As to the scene being referred to in above posts my view is this, if my dog is that close to a downed coyote there better not be any shots fired at that coyote the moment the dog is in the clear he is obviously working another coyote and never really is in a safe position to be firing a weapon. The dogs safety takes priority over a coyote's suffering.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

SHampton said:


> Dead Dog Walking is the only show I refuse to watch.


I'm glad someone else feels that way too. I have tried watch that show several times and just can't.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Bond, I don't think I've ever heard anyone say anything positive about that show.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

im sure Tony dont mind a follow up shot, but the dogs are trained to cue off of that gunshot to retrieve the coyote. so i understand why he didnt in that hunt. maybe it should be edited out or not im not the forum police. i personally dont care either way. i watch deer hunting videos on tv everyday where they shoot a deer 1 time and then watch it run off and die with no follow up shot.


----------

